# Synarel and blocked nose



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I am currently on my downregging phase of my ICSI cycle so am taking a spray of synarel in each nostril morning and evening.

my problem for the last couple of days is when i get up in the morning to take the synarel one nostril always seems to be blocked and blowing my nose won't clear it.  so far I have persevered with taking the spray in each nostril and it seems to "loosen" the blocked nostril but I am worried I am not getting the full dose due to the blocked one.

is it ok to take both sprays on one side, or should i continue as i am?

thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can I just suggest a steam bath - eg:  a bowl of hot water, with you leaning over it and a towel covering your head.

Hope that helps,
Tony


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

Good suggestion from the Bossman  Try steam inhalation to help unblock the nostril (a drop of olbas oil will help too).

The blockage shouldn't affect the Synarel as the drug is absorbed across the nasal mucous membranes into the blood stream so it just needs to get up into the warm wet bit of your nose (iykwim  ) If the spray seems to loosen the blockage anyway then that's a good thing. It means it's getting all the way up the nose and round into the back of the mouth, so it's fully coating the nasal membranes and you'll get the full absorption.

All the best for this cycle  
Maz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the advice and reassuarance.

i didn't think you could use decongestant stuff like olbas oil with the nasal spray, or is it ok cos its natural


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

You can't use decongestants within 30 minutes of synarel administration so depends when you planned to sniff. Not sure if this applies to things like Olbas or not, I thought it only referred to decongestants like pseudoephedrine (as these constrict the nasal blood vessels). Better to be safe though and just avoid altogether; stick to steam

Maz x


----------

